# Back straight when riding?



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked before. Do you guys try to keep your back straight when riding? Is it a good or bad habit? Or do you "slouch"? Just trying to get myself in the proper posture.

Thanks.

EDIT: Ok, I don't know what it is about posting and some kind of "inspiration" hitting afterwards, but just found this on Sheldon Brown's site:

Back

Back pain while cycling is usually caused by poor cycling posture. Good cycling posture is very different from good posture while sitting or standing. A posture that is comfortable for sitting still will not necessarily be comfortable while actually riding a bicycle. Correct cycling posture must facilitate the pedaling action, and also must enable the rider to cope with the jolts that result from road irregularities.
When riding a bicycle, the back should be arched, like a bridge, not drooping forward between the hips and the shoulders. If the back is properly arched, bumps will cause it to flex slightly in the direction of a bit more arch; this is harmless. If you ride swaybacked, bumps will cause the back to bow even farther in the forward direction, which can lead to severe lumbar pain.

Some back-pain sufferers modify their bicycles with extra-high handlebars so that they can sit bolt upright, with their spines straight. This is actually counterproductive in most cases, because a straight spine has no way to "give" when the bike hits bumps. Road irregularities will jam the vertebrae together, often aggravating existing back problems. The bolt-upright posture is comfortable if you're sitting stationary on the bike, but is not suitable for riding much faster than a brisk walk. Riders who for some reason require such a position should use some form of suspension...a sprung saddle at the very least.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You only need look at photos of racing cyclists to see the range of "good" postures possible the will help you ride pain free. I've never seen anyone ride with a swayback. I HAVE seen some riders with a humpback, Lance in a time trial comes to mind as does Greg LeMond. I personally don't think Sheldon's advice in this case is valid.

I ride with a reasonably flat back (note: my elbows may APPEAR locked in the video, but they aren't.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vWxoSlJLsQ


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yabbut...

It's important to note that there's a difference between the 'arch' Sheldon discusses and sitting 'on' the saddle and bending forward entirely in the spine. That tends to force the viscera up into the diaphragm, restricting breathing. It also makes for a less than ideal hip angle when pedaling.

That is really more about pelvic angle than back, but the two end up getting intertwined in peoples' minds. For most folk, the gentle arch that Sheldon is discussing feels board-flat to the person doing the riding.

It also depends on the rider and their build. Lance is famously arch-backed, while much of the pro peloton need only some green felt and 15 more balls to make a pool table.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, guys. I'll have to take a picture/video and see what my posture looks like.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

danl1 said:


> Yabbut...
> 
> It's important to note that there's a difference between the 'arch' Sheldon discusses and sitting 'on' the saddle and bending forward entirely in the spine. That tends to force the viscera up into the diaphragm, restricting breathing. It also makes for a less than ideal hip angle when pedaling.
> 
> ...


Would you be terribly offended if I changed my favorite RBR quote to "much of the pro peloton need only some green felt and 15 more balls to make a pool table?"

It is my new favorite


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My posture ha deteriorated over the years. My shoulders are too high and my head is between them, kind of like a turtle. Not as bad as Larry King, but you get the idea. Aside from my back, which I think is all right, my neck & shoulders are what I need to work on. Old habits die hard, even if they're bad ones that cause pain. I've been working to improve, but my efforts seem pitifully small. If anyone has suggestions on how I can improve this, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Your natural back curvature will have an affect on the "best" posture for you. I've found a big contributor to back pain while riding is shoulder tenseness. Keeping your shoulders relaxed will help.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been struggling with some lower back pain for a bit now and its seems that after some advice that I am working hard to keep the lower back straight or even force a lumbar curve like sitting. It's not working for me so I find this thread interesting and thanks for posting from sheldon.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I've battled lower back pain due to a disk problem and arthritis for nearly 20 years. I've found the best solution is core strengthening, particularly the abs.


----------



## machinebearings (Apr 10, 2009)

danl1 said:


> That is really more about pelvic angle than back, but the two end up getting intertwined in peoples' minds. For most folk, the gentle arch that Sheldon is discussing feels board-flat to the person doing the riding.


Interesting, I hadn't heard it put that way before, but I agree. Hip placement will affect how your back straightens or bends, especially how you choose to distribute your weight. And yeah, the strength of your core muscles will also have a big part in that. 

I generally slouch a little, and it's the most comfortable for me. I think I need a stronger core to be able to site with my back straighter, without getting sore after.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*rotating the pelvis*

What works for me is to have a longer position, which enables me to rotate my pelvis forward. I like to ride a little stretched out. If I am too far forward I will have lower back problems. I can also tweak my lower back by having my saddle too high, too far back, or my cleats too far back. My old body does not adjust to changes.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dinosaur said:


> What works for me is to have a longer position, which enables me to rotate my pelvis forward. I like to ride a little stretched out. If I am too far forward I will have lower back problems. I can also tweak my lower back by having my saddle too high, too far back, or my cleats too far back. My old body does not adjust to changes.


Good idea, I had just installed a new longer stem to do just that.


----------



## Zigster (Apr 23, 2009)

i still have back pain when descending. i think it is because I don't like to put much weight on the handlebars - i prefer to steer with my body when descending. So I am propping up my upper body as though I am leaning over the kitchen sink.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Would you be terribly offended if I changed my favorite RBR quote to "much of the pro peloton need only some green felt and 15 more balls to make a pool table?"
> 
> It is my new favorite


But there's a math error. With the exception of Armstrong, they only need 14 .


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Landis on the hoods, is (was?) a great example of great posture on a bike, rolled forward on saddle with back straight and stretched out front https://farm1.static.flickr.com/62/191293806_bcd61d8fd9.jpg?v=0, but Im pretty sure there will be 50 other people here saying "no lances posture is a better example...look how fast he rides??" Ironically the more 'gay' it looks the better posture it actually is in my experience.

heres another floyd in comparison to another rider on a corner of the champs in the TDF https://pictopia.com/perl/get_image?provider_id=334&size=550x550_mb&ptp_photo_id=446208


----------

